# Premier Cycle Works



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2016)

Picked this one up today.
Could use some help from those in the know on exactly what I have here.


















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd say you have a 1920-1929 Mead Premier moto bike. LOVE that rear tire.... extra crispy!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I'd say you have a 1920-1929 Mead Premier moto bike. LOVE that rear tire.... extra crispy!!!



I saw your post from a while back.

Not that you need to read it again but here we go....but it is informative.

Premier was its own prior to Mead purchasing The Mead Cycle Company: The British offshot of the American Mead Cycle Company 1901-1930 <br />Roger D. Bugg rogerbugg@tiscali.co.uk Veteran-Cycle Club Phone: 01332 832886  <br />Abstract  <br />In 1901 The Mead Cycle Company expanded its operations from the USA to the British Isles by establishing a business in Liverpool, the major transatlantic port. They acquired the British Cycle Manufacturing Company, also based in Liverpool, at the same time. Like the parent American company, the British based Mead Company, was primarily a mail order business, although it did sell through some retail outlets. While mail order was not unknown in the British Isles, it was less familiar as most purchasers bought from retailers. Mead did not produce its own machines but bought in from other manufacturers, which were badged as Meads. In 1907 they were advertising for Rider Agents, who could buy machines from them on hire purchase and would then promote Mead machines to gain further orders. One of these may have been Marcel Planes, winner of the Century Competition in 1911 with over 34, 000 miles, who purchased his Mead around 1905. Mead bought machines from Swift and Premier, both well-known Coventry manufacturers, and probably others. They established a factory, presumably for assembly, in nearby Birmingham. From around 1912 Mead went into supplying motor cycles and motor-assisted cycles such as the Wall Auto Wheel. The economic declin   n  h  1920’    d    M  d f       k n        h  struggling Premier Company in 1921 and they were themselves liquidated in 1927. Their assets were acquired by Cu  y’    h         ch  n       h   w  h  h        h Cyc   M nuf c u  n  C mp ny.  Cu  y’  h d been selling Mead Cycles from the start and continued to sell their own manufacture machines badged either with their own name or    M  d . In 1931 Cu  y’  d  c n  nu d m k n       wn m ch n         w   ch  p      buy d   c  f  m H  cu   ; however, they continued to sell cycles at least until 1939 and the Mead name probably continued to be used. Mead was successful because it could sell mail order machines cheaper than conventional retail outlets but its decline was due to the costs of running a mail order/hire purchase business in times of high unemployment and economic decline. Mead was innovative in its selling methods, which enabled it to sell quality machines at lower prices

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice find.........how'd I miss that? 

Todd


----------



## chitown (Feb 17, 2016)

The American Premiers were from 1913 into the twenties. Very closely associated with Mead because it was an offshoot run by George Lewis who was vice pres of Mead Cycle at the time. Premier lit I have said the George Lewis was the President so it was a separate company but I'm sure Mead got a piece of the action as they were sharing assembly facilities in Chicago. Premier like Mead used various manufacturers from the US for the frames, saddles etc and imported English drive chains, forks and pedals.

I'd love to see more pics of details such as fender bridges, sprocket and also look to see if the chain is a Brampton.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 17, 2016)

Whoops.  Nice mead.  I have an early one like that.  Will compare ID numbers


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

Unfortunately no chain came with the rescue.

Sprocket. ..




Fender bridges












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

Your chain wheel looks original, but there is a repop of it out. I'd sell you mine if you want a shiney one.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

Just checked the rims which I confirmed are metal.
Not sure why the rear is a 
Model D. 
As I recall, these D models were introduced in the 30s...but, I don't know this for sure.
Perhaps the hub was replaced.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2016)

Rear fender looks Iver Johnson.


Probably something laying around and  was used as a replacement at sometime


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Rear fender looks Iver Johnson.



Good call...missed that.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Rear fender looks Iver Johnson.



Now I'm confused[emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't leave me hanging...what makes you think Iver vs whatever should be correct for this Mead Premier.
I truly don't know..


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

The front fender appears correct shape... the rear fender "crown" is curved , not flat like the front.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, in thinking the rear wheel is original (same as front), year would have to be 1934 or newer(first year foe model "D" NDeparture...not sure I agree with that. I would think wheels would be steel clad wood? what do you other folks think?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2016)

Frame looks Schwinn built like my 15 Premiere, I would pull the crank and see if it is date coded. Crank looks teens and the rear fender does not look original. Cool bike!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2016)

I now see what you mean about the fenders.
The rear is different.
I haven't looked closer yet but, here is a couple pics I took after I got it home.

Front...has ridges but, not as pronounced as the rear. And are further out from the center.





Rear..has sharper ridges. Didn't notice this at first.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

trade you for a front style rear fender if you wish (for my future Iver)


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not sure I want to keep this one bike project. 
I just have so many projects waiting to be placed on the stand right now.
But, if I do and am need of the correct rear fender, I'll shout out at you.
Thanks Bri


----------



## Greg M (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't say that too loud JD, I might not be able to pretend I can't hear you, and then I'd be in trouble with my wife...


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2016)

I shouldn't post this here but, tbose that would be interested are here.....THIS NEEDS A NEW HOME. 

Offers entertained and or trades considered for a men's prewar tank bike.

email is best.    douglas.jd56@gmail.com 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

